# Solved: How to open 120mm case fan



## neshtak (Dec 2, 2009)

How can I pry open this fan, to resolder the black wire back on.

http://yfrog.com/j0p1010048oj


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't think that may be a lot of help

Picture is pretty blurry and is too close up.

Might help if there was a make and model of the fan if there is such a thing


----------



## neshtak (Dec 2, 2009)

This is the exact same fan I have.

http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=12213


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Buy a new one, I think you're going to spend more time than the fan is worth trying to fix this one.


----------



## neshtak (Dec 2, 2009)

Negative.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

it may be sonic welded

IE: fused together


----------



## neshtak (Dec 2, 2009)

In that case it's a no go?

Because I see there's a little plastic ring around the spining rod. And it is cut so if I bend it somehow and take it out the spinning part of the fan would probably come off, but it's seems to be glued to it too.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

take the plastic ring off, I doubt that it is glued, just pry it up with a tiny screwdriver or tweezers and "walk it around the shaft, then you should be able to pull the blades straight off.


----------



## neshtak (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay I was able to open the fan up.

Thanks.


----------

